
A simple pomodoro made in C - 8ctocat
https://github.com/nikumu/pomodoro-timer
======
DrScump
This accout submitted this 3 times in less than a day.

~~~
dustin_r
probably has something to do with the sketchy code sponsor thing in the readme
file

~~~
cavneb
This is Eric, the founder of Code Sponsor. I assure you there's nothing
sketchy with what we do. There is, however, something sketchy about this
developers abuse of it. We have removed ourselves from their repository.

